# Polish President Lech Kaczynski dies in plane crash



## goldenquagsire (Apr 10, 2010)

The title says it all.

So basically Poland has just lost a good deal of its senior government. Sucks to be them.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 10, 2010)

Just read about it. It's really sad... even people who didn't like him seem to be in mourning. I don't know much about Polish politics so I really can't do anything other than say "That's upsetting".

Apparently they were using 20 year old Soviet planes to travel and the pilot ignored some advice about travelling in fog. Whoops?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say I'm very sad about Kaczynski's death, but lying is wrong.

It's terrible about his wife and all, but Lech himself has none of my sympathy, and neither does his bullshit party. His twin's still alive I think so they'll barely notice the difference.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 10, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I would say I'm very sad about Kaczynski's death, but lying is wrong.
> 
> It's terrible about his wife and all, but Lech himself has none of my sympathy, and neither does his bullshit party. His twin's still alive I think so they'll barely notice the difference.


I might've misread the article, but isn't his twin in the opposition party? :o


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 11, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> I might've misread the article, but isn't his twin in the opposition party? :o


Nope, the current leader of the Law & Justice party is indeed Jaroslaw Kaczynski, twin brother of Lech. He was actually PM while his bro was president (nepotism? what nepotism).

Haha, it'd be really cool and confusing if he were leader of the opposition though :B


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 17, 2010)

in my incredibly sleep-deprived state I misread the title as "John Krasinski dies" and I was sad because JK is hot in a cool adorable nerd hot kind of way :(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey, everyone! Let's stuff 90 important members of the Polish government into the same plane! It's not like the plane could crash or anything!

Who the hell thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 17, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Hey, everyone! Let's stuff 90 important members of the Polish government into the same plane! It's not like the plane could crash or anything!
> 
> Who the hell thought that would be a good idea?


I think using a 20-year-old Soviet plane was an even worse idea.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Especially since they were flying in bad weather with a Polish President who has the annoying tendency to tell pilots to land at random.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 17, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Especially since they were flying in bad weather with a Polish President who has the annoying tendency to tell pilots to land at random.


I sniff a conspiracy!


----------



## Ruby (Apr 17, 2010)

If the volcanic ash came a few days earlier, ironically they would never have taken off and crashed.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 17, 2010)

Ruby said:


> If the volcanic ash came a few days earlier, ironically they would never have taken off and crashed.


Poland should declare war on Iceland in response.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 17, 2010)

I think everyone should declare war on Iceland for being such a loner.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha, after the news said that UK airspace could be closed for months, my parents (who have a holiday booked in two weeks) told me to "tell your mate in Reykjavik to put a plug or something in that bloody volcano!". They're *this* close to declaring war on Icleand themselves.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 17, 2010)

Ruby said:


> I think everyone should declare war on Iceland for being such a loner.


We can pillage their geothermal energy! And maybe steal some glaciers to put in our lakes...


----------



## Ruby (Apr 18, 2010)

Butterfree is already arranging for our deaths in a mysterious plane crash.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Hey, everyone! Let's stuff 90 important members of the Polish government into the same plane! It's not like the plane could crash or anything!
> 
> Who the hell thought that would be a good idea?


The Polish government, presumably.


----------



## Mango (Apr 18, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Haha, after the news said that UK airspace could be closed for months, my parents (who have a holiday booked in two weeks) told me to "tell your mate in Reykjavik to put a plug or something in that bloody volcano!". They're *this* close to declaring war on Icleand themselves.


My dad's been out of the UK for five weeks and is stuck in Paris. Alone in the country :<

Anyway, when I first heard this story, I did what I think everyone else did; at first I was all like "awww, that's sad." Then when I hear that basically their ENTIRE GOVERNMENT was on the same plane, I giggle a little bit. I mean, that's new levels of stupid to pack all your important people into one plane.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 19, 2010)

To be fair, lots of the senior officials including the President, all travel together on Air Force One. Granted, OF1 has marginally better defense systems than whatever the Polish President was flying in, but it's also way more of a target. 

There was a West Wing plotline where all the important people in The White House went to a big ceremony of some kind and they left behind the Secretary of Agriculture, just in case someone blew up the ceremony. It wasn't, but apparently they do think of these things.


----------



## Minish (Apr 19, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> There was a West Wing plotline where all the important people in The White House went to a big ceremony of some kind and they left behind the Secretary of Agriculture, just in case someone blew up the ceremony. It wasn't, but apparently they do think of these things.


All the important people went to the ceremony... and they left the _Secretary of Agriculture_ behind in case someone blew the ceremony with all the important people in it? XD


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha, yup. Everyone else is going to the State of the Union and the SoA has to stay away in case of emergency. He's a bit "o.O" about it, actually.



> One cabinet secretary has to stay away from the Capitol in case the building and all major government officials are blown away at one time. The Secretary of Agriculture is picked. The President has him come to the White House and as he leaves, he tells him:
> "If anything happens... You got a best friend?"
> "Yes, sir."
> "Is he smarter than you?"
> ...


(I only posted this because I totally ship the President with his CoS)


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 19, 2010)

It's like in Battlestar Galactica when the Secretary of Education ends up being the President! [because everyone more important than her dies.]


----------



## Mango (Apr 19, 2010)

That's actually exactly what they do, in American politics. Whenever they have things such as the State of the Union or similar get togethers, one of the "not so important people" will be chosen to stay behind in case of a major catastrophe. I'm assuming that's what they do in Poland as well.

And yes, to be quite frank, the chances of Air Force One crashing are incredibly slim. Almost non-existent. Not only is it kept in the tip top condition at all times and the most perfect, turbulence-free routes always chosen to fly through, you also need about eight types of the highest kind of clearance to get within a mile of the thing.


----------

